# Am I over priced?



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think so, there is a lot of labor filling 2 oz. containers.

Alex


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

1 do 10$ for a 16 oz container. .625 per OZ 1.00 per OZ + the container is Cheap IMO.
the smaller is going to take more time. 

try it and see if you can make it work.
Hopefully you have a label with a phone number and email address for those who "like it" enough to be a customer.
maybe they are "samples"

GG


----------



## TonyC (Mar 20, 2011)

I just looked at a couple of honey suppliers in my area, upstate South Carolina, Both suppliers have 2oz honey bear jars of wildflower honey for sale on their sites. One charged $4.00 the other $3.25.

TonyC


----------



## cwoodar0 (Jun 13, 2021)

Here in NC, my roadside honey stand (self-ssrve) is $5-4oz, $10-8oz, $15-16oz


----------



## Jonathan Bennett (Jul 19, 2021)

Gray Goose said:


> 1 do 10$ for a 16 oz container. .625 per OZ 1.00 per OZ + the container is Cheap IMO.
> the smaller is going to take more time.
> 
> try it and see if you can make it work.
> ...


This is my hope is to help gain customers from selling this way.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Jonathan Bennett said:


> I have the opportunity to work with a local person supplying them honey for custom snack boxes they are making for local people. They are wanting 2 oz containers. I have quoted them $3 a container and told them to counter if they think it's too high, I've yet to hear back. Containers are going to be about .70 to almost $1.00 depending on what they want them packed in. Did I out price myself?


Your price seems fair to me.


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

Your prices are fair. It could be that the client doesn’t know how much honey costs.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

1.00/oz seems to be the going rate around here. You will find some for a little more and some for a little less. Of course if containers have had a price increase then the rate may be more this season.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Jonathan Bennett said:


> I have the opportunity to work with a local person supplying them honey for custom snack boxes they are making for local people. They are wanting 2 oz containers. I have quoted them $3 a container and told them to counter if they think it's too high, I've yet to hear back. Containers are going to be about .70 to almost $1.00 depending on what they want them packed in. Did I out price myself?


It is a pain in the butt filling those 2 oz containers and the containers cost money and they are a novelty item. $3 is fine if they sell. If they do not, go down incrementally. I remember cringing when I went up to $2 for the little bears but valuing the honey by retail, I can sell it by the quart for more and so can you.


----------

